# How sexy are biceps?



## ConanHub

So Mrs. Conan and I just went to a professional photographer to get Christmas card pictures for everyone this year.

The photographer was very talented and fun to work with. She did a great job of posing us and got us better results than what we expected.

When we were done, I changed (we were playing dress up) first and then Mrs. C. While Mrs. Conan changed, I was talking with the photographer and going over the pictures to make selections. At one point, she gave my right bicep a squeeze.

I have had this happen before but didn't think anything about it. Reading TAM, it has occurred to me this might be a sexy touch or the bicep might be considered sexy by ladies.

She didn't do it until my wife was changing and didn't repeat it.

Are biceps sexy ladies?

I am not making anything out of it but, if it is a sexy thing, should you guard them like your behind or is it not a big deal?

I'm just curious. I never thought much about it and have been touched a lot on my arms and chest.


----------



## Cynthia

I would be so mad if a woman did this to my husband! Yes, they are sexy! lol


----------



## Spicy

Big time...to me.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> So Mrs. Conan and I just went to a professional photographer to get Christmas card pictures for everyone this year.
> 
> The photographer was very talented and fun to work with. She did a great job of posing us and got us better results than what we expected.
> 
> When we were done, I changed (we were playing dress up) first and then Mrs. C. While Mrs. Conan changed, I was talking with the photographer and going over the pictures to make selections. At one point, she gave my right bicep a squeeze.
> 
> I have had this happen before but didn't think anything about it. Reading TAM, it has occurred to me this might be a sexy touch or the bicep might be considered sexy by ladies.
> 
> She didn't do it until my wife was changing and didn't repeat it.
> 
> Are biceps sexy ladies?
> 
> I am not making anything out of it but, if it is a sexy thing, should you guard them like your behind or is it not a big deal?
> 
> I'm just curious. I never thought much about it and have been touched a lot on my arms and chest.




Maybe. But only if the ‘biceps’ are on the  (joking).

Did she squeeze it out of the blue? Did she ask or were you talking to her about something inappropriate?
Either way, she sounds very unprofessional.
Did you squeeze her ass while your wife wasn’t looking too, just to get even? 
Because that’s the equivalent.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

inmyprime said:


> Maybe. But only if the ‘biceps’ are on the  (joking).
> 
> Did she squeeze it out of the blue? Did she ask or were you talking to her about something inappropriate?
> Either way, she sounds very unprofessional.
> Did you squeeze her ass while your wife wasn’t looking too, just to get even?
> Because that’s the equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I apologized for a running dialog and was laughing at myself for my tendency to have thoughts go directly out the gate.

I was talking about the pictures and which ones we wanted.

She smiled and turned, squeezed my bicep and commiserated with my habit of run on dialog.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> I apologized for a running dialog and was laughing at myself for my tendency to have thoughts go directly out the gate.
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the pictures and which ones we wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and turned, squeezed my bicep and commiserated with my habit of run on dialog.




Yeah...you are not supposed to be flirting when no one is looking...Or maybe she is keen to get a repeat invitation for the next photo shoot.
Nude photos next then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

I have never been impressed by muscles, but it was completely inappropriate and totally unprofessional for her to touch you that way. With all this 'me too' stuff it seems that women can do what they like to men but not the other way round. The fact that she waited till your wife was out of the room says it all. Not good.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oh goodie, a biceps thread!

My second favorite male body part.

From the way you describe what happened, it sounds like she may have meant to just touch you on the arm in an innocent way, not meaning to grope your biceps. But then once she was there and had her hand on it, she couldn’t resist.

Big biceps make me want to touch. But I understand touching isn’t appropriate, unless you know this person and you know you have their consent.

I was on a first date recently and the guy did a little stretch where his biceps popped. My eyes also popped. He wasn’t sure why at first, he saw my face and said is something wrong? I pointed my finger at his bicep and came within centimeters of touching but didn’t, and I said “I like this”. He almost blushed.


----------



## sunsetmist

You work hard on your biceps. They can be sexy if you so wish. However, I'm curious what Ms. C said when you told her?? You did tell her, right?


----------



## ConanHub

sunsetmist said:


> You work hard on your biceps. They can be sexy if you so wish. However, I'm curious what Ms. C said when you told her?? You did tell her, right?


No I haven't and I will explain.

I grew up getting far worse than my bicep squeezed.

Getting touched on my shoulders or biceps has never triggered any warning in me whatsoever.

I only became aware recently that it might be sexual.

I have been similarly touched more times than I can remember, at least 3x by female doctors during exams, regularly during basic socialization and often in professional settings.

I simply didn't know it was sexual and that is the main reason for this thread.

I have received enough input from you ladies to consider that I might be getting touched inappropriately and now I need to figure out how to deal with it now and in the future.

Based on the ladies of TAM and their input, I will talk with Mrs. C about this and see what she thinks and feels.


----------



## oldshirt

"Muscles on a man are like +i+s on a woman."

-Mark Riptoe


----------



## Faithful Wife

Conan...arm touching can be confusing if you are trying to asses their intent.

There are many reasons why someone will touch someone on the arm. If it is in the bicep area, it’s usually meant as a calming or soothing or friendly gesture. 

I can recall being touched like that by men I have no intimate relationship with (co workers, friends) and the gesture was always friendly, not creepy. And even a little squeeze on the bicep. It meant “hang in there kid” or “whoa steady now!” (In good humor). Or it may have been a simple moment of wanting me to look them in the eye while they told me I did a good job or something, and the touch just reinforced the connection.

When it is a woman reaching for your bicep, it could be what I just described, or they could be warm for your form and unaware that just reaching out and copping a feel like that is no bueno.

Some women (and some men) don’t get it yet that touching others without consent is a problem and it applies to every day life, not just sexual or harassment situations.

I always have to check myself because I am fully aware that big biceps make me want to touch, and my body can be really sneaky in trying to get me to do just that. I will suddenly find myself making excuses to get closer to the biceps and get handsy. 

I feel that way about boobs too and have spent a lifetime refraining from what my hands want to do to them. All the while I have to not appear like I’m so sexually affected by the boobs while they are talking to me...I mean, while she is talking to me. 

I think it’s a wonderful and exciting feeling to have that rush inside that makes me want to touch. The desire is a friend to me, it makes me feel alive and energized. It’s the base of my sex drive, which is very high and I love it being high.

But it’s always been a balance to refuse to do the things my body would really like to do to random boobs and biceps while still allowing myself to feel that desire. I’ve locked myself down and it wasn’t easy. Totally worth it though!

I no longer touch strangers (except @ReformedHubby - I was touching his forearm the night we met and I didn’t get his consent first, heh). And I don’t feel I’m having to fight myself back onto a leash anymore, my desire to practice consent has finally overturned my desire to touch randos on their bubbly bits.

I don’t think you should assume the woman meant to grope you. What does your gut say? Definitely ask Mrs C. If she was around you and the woman at all she will know if the woman is after you like that or not.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> No I haven't and I will explain.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up getting far worse than my bicep squeezed.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting touched on my shoulders or biceps has never triggered any warning in me whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> I only became aware recently that it might be sexual.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been similarly touched more times than I can remember, at least 3x by female doctors during exams, regularly during basic socialization and often in professional settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I simply didn't know it was sexual and that is the main reason for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have received enough input from you ladies to consider that I might be getting touched inappropriately and now I need to figure out how to deal with it now and in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the ladies of TAM and their input, I will talk with Mrs. C about this and see what she thinks and feels.




Any touching by another person is inappropriate, whether it’s biceps, legs, prostate or balls (unless they are a real doctor, not a dressed up one). You need ladies to tell you this?
Ignorance is not an excuse. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> I simply didn't know it was sexual and that is the main reason for this thread.



Really? I think only someone very naive will buy this; you posed the question as ‘are biceps sexy?’ And not: ‘is getting touched by women inappropriate?’. Actually both questions come across as false innocence/ignorance.
(Some) women do this because they know it boosts men’s egos and they are insecure enough to need this validation. Exactly the same reason why a man would ask this question of women.

You enjoy being touched by strangers, that’s fair enough, but what’s the point hiding behind ignorance? Maybe I would buy it if you were a virgin. But you mentioned you had sex with ‘over 80 women’. Did you also not know that that might be sexual in nature? 

I personally always found it very annoying (getting touched by someone without being involved with them). It’s this entitlement and double standard I cannot stand (because if you squeeze their boobs - not that I ever wanted to, although I was even asked that question a few times (also annoying), they might sue your ass for harassment).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> I grew up getting far worse than my bicep squeezed.



And you let them why exactly?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

I also don't think you should either tell your wife or ask her permission. Why make her feel insecure and burden her with any of this? Do you really need some kind of guidance or approval from her as if you don't know what's the right thing to do?
Just learn to act like a responsible (adult) husband and stop getting groped by strangers and then double down by asking strange women if they find 'biceps' sexy.


----------



## Diana7

I don't agree that touching a mans biceps is sexual necessarily, but it's certainly very inappropriate, especially if done by so called 'professionals'. I would never dream of touching a man in that way, or any way, unless he was my husband. 

conan, I think that secretly you like it, just as you like the fact that some women here may say that muscly biceps are attractive. I honestly think that you are quite insecure, otherwise why keep posting things like this? You seem to be seeking affirmation and reassurance, plus sort of boasting that women apparently keep touching you. I sort of have my doubts about the extent of this. I know some very good looking men who don't have women constantly touching them.


----------



## ConanHub

Diana7 said:


> I don't agree that touching a mans biceps is sexual necessarily, but it's certainly very inappropriate, especially if done by so called 'professionals'. I would never dream of touching a man in that way, or any way, unless he was my husband.
> 
> conan, I think that secretly you like it, just as you like the fact that some women here may say that muscly biceps are attractive. I honestly think that you are quite insecure, otherwise why keep posting things like this? You seem to be seeking affirmation and reassurance, plus sort of boasting that women apparently keep touching you. I sort of have my doubts about the extent of this. I know some very good looking men who don't have women constantly touching them.


I appreciated your earlier post and input. Don't read more into this than what is here.

I have used TAM over the years to learn more and communicate better during my marriage.

This really was something off my radar and I used this to get information. My previous thread about muscles and sex drive was inspired by a direct request from a TAM member.

You should look to yourself and why you are so pissy with me. I rub you the wrong way and I don't directly go after your motivations and say I think negative thoughts about you.

I see no real reason to conceal the truth on an anonymous forum so I share information.

I have toned it down quite a bit over the years to try not to offend sensitive TAMMers but I'm not fabricating what I share.

Mrs. Conan and I get attention. I probably do more than her and we have worked together to figure out good boundaries.

I am confident, fun and outgoing. Those traits by themselves attract people. I also have developed muscles and they always attract attention even though there are folks like you who don't bat an eye at a bicep, there are 9-10 to every one of you who do.

I talked with Mrs. Conan about this last night and got some good ideas how to handle this in the future.

Mrs. C did think it was probably sexual and at least inappropriate.

She had a feeling about the photographer before she left to go into the dressing room.

With the help of the ladies of TAM, you included of course, we talked it through and I believe will be improved with a new boundary.

This kind of thing does happen. One job we were working, I was at one location while my wife was handling a different job.

I went to where she was when there was a break and an attractive guy was laying the charm on my sweet as thick as he could.

Mrs. C looks very good in her company outfit,(very nice nurse type scrubs) and she often gets flirted with without her doing anything to encourage it.

I get touched more but that is probably part of the very real double standard our society has.


----------



## ConanHub

P.S. @Diana7

I definitely don't need affirmation from an anonymous forum. I really enjoy the safe environment,(mostly safe), to share, ask questions and learn.

I greatly appreciate the women of TAM because I do not know what women do because I can't.

I get very valuable insight from women's perspectives.

If I needed affirmation, I can get that every day IRL.

Mrs. C almost holds me in too high regard.

There are also no shortage of women and men IRL who would be more than enough for any affirming I might need.

I am quite the opposite of insecure.

My posts bother you. That is on you.


----------



## ConanHub

inmyprime said:


> I also don't think you should either tell your wife or ask her permission. Why make her feel insecure and burden her with any of this? Do you really need some kind of guidance or approval from her as if you don't know what's the right thing to do?
> Just learn to act like a responsible (adult) husband and stop getting groped by strangers and then double down by asking strange women if they find 'biceps' sexy.


You're off a lot more than you are on.

You are the only person in my history on TAM that I have considered blocking so that could be a feather in your hat.

Try to stay on topic and feed the hamsters running around in your head so they stop distracting you.:wink2:


----------



## 269370

Diana7 said:


> I don't agree that touching a mans biceps is sexual necessarily, but it's certainly very inappropriate, especially if done by so called 'professionals'. I would never dream of touching a man in that way, or any way, unless he was my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> conan, I think that secretly you like it, just as you like the fact that some women here may say that muscly biceps are attractive. I honestly think that you are quite insecure, otherwise why keep posting things like this? You seem to be seeking affirmation and reassurance, plus sort of boasting that women apparently keep touching you. I sort of have my doubts about the extent of this. I know some very good looking men who don't have women constantly touching them.




I don’t mean to harp on Conan in particular (because many seem to do this or similar), but it’s a bit like CatholicDad posting on one thread how looking at nude actresses on the screen is such a heresy yet on another thread asks actual/real women if they find men’s balls sexy. 
I mean if people are honest why they are doing it, it’s fine, but...

Having said that: I always wanted to have a big biceps naturally too so I would probably give it a squeeze too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort

Yes, they can be very sexy.

Squeezing them is an intimate gesture.

Very inappropriate on the part of the photographer.

I'm not sure I'd bother your wife with it unless this is a recurring issue, and since you don't see the photographer regularly it shouldn't be. 

I'm sure she knows women are looking....as long as you remain trustworthy she doesn't need to know about every flirtation.


----------



## ConanHub

lifeistooshort said:


> Yes, they can be very sexy.
> 
> Squeezing them is an intimate gesture.
> 
> Very inappropriate on the part of the photographer.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd bother your wife with it unless this is a recurring issue, and since you don't see the photographer regularly it shouldn't be.
> 
> I'm sure she knows women are looking....as long as you remain trustworthy she doesn't need to know about every flirtation.


Thank you for the input. We actually did talk last night because I wanted to establish some boundaries.

Mrs. C actually came up with a very workable idea to address this if it happens again.

Before picking up some clues from TAM, I thought it was just curiosity and didn't worry about it.

It still might be curiosity in many cases but still inappropriate.

Mrs. C didn't think it was really bad but definitely "not nice", and inappropriate.

She has the deciding vote when it comes to her playground so we got it established that a bicep squeeze from non friends and family gets a friendly reminder that it was an overstep.


----------



## personofinterest

diana7 said:


> i have never been impressed by muscles, but it was completely inappropriate and totally unprofessional for her to touch you that way. With all this 'me too' stuff it seems that women can do what they like to men but not the other way round. The fact that she waited till your wife was out of the room says it all. Not good.


truth


----------



## Blondilocks

Nicely defined biceps are sexy but don't necessarily yell "touch me". However; biceps like those sported by Dwayne Johnson and the young Arnie are a turnoff. Too much of a good thing as they are intimidating. 

Now; if Dwayne ever finds himself needing a new line of work, he can always teach strippers how to twirl their pecs. I was in awe watching Journey 2. Too bad he didn't go all cheese and put tassels on the nipples.

Conan, I believe I've already told you to stop letting docs and miscellaneous others cop a feel off of you. If you can't avoid by putting space between the two of you then you can certainly put them in their place after the act. Besides, you may have been able to wrangle a discount on the pics.:grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

Diana7 said:


> I don't agree that touching a mans biceps is sexual necessarily, but it's certainly very inappropriate, especially if done by so called 'professionals'. I would never dream of touching a man in that way, or any way, unless he was my husband.
> 
> conan, I think that secretly you like it, just as you like the fact that some women here may say that muscly biceps are attractive. I honestly think that you are quite insecure, otherwise why keep posting things like this? You seem to be seeking affirmation and reassurance, plus sort of boasting that women apparently keep touching you. I sort of have my doubts about the extent of this. I know some very good looking men who don't have women constantly touching them.


Diana...the reason I believe Conan is that I’m a woman who is naturally drawn to his body type. As I wrote earlier, I do not touch strangers because I know it is wrong. But I still strongly want to do it. Doing what’s right doesn’t mean I don’t want to do the bad thing. I just have self control (finally).

I’ve dated a lot of men who have that body type also, and I see what he is describing all the time. Muscles make SOME women a bit giddy, and I am one of them. I also saw the many other women admiring my date or boyfriend or husband’s muscles, and yes some of them try to touch. Others just compliment, or tell me that I am lucky and ask if he has a brother.

My ex h would not wear a tank top out in public unless at a beach vacation. He said this was because when he wears something that reveals his entire shoulders and arms out in a usual public setting, that women will make eyes at him and try to make conversation and touch him. And then he ends up feeling like a piece of meat, and he considers it inappropriate to wear something if you know it will make people react a certain way. Like if I just wore a bikini top to the grocery store. Which I have been known to do, but only in Hawaii where everyone does it.

Not all women and probably not even a significant percentage of women are gaga over muscles like I am. But the ones who are are sometimes very direct, vocal, and yes, even random touching.

Also the eye ****ing. I see women all the time covertly eye ****ing a man I’m with if he’s muscly (and mine are all tall as well, which gathers further stares). These women aren’t always even trying to catch his eye. They are just undressing him with their eyes for their own pleasure.

Sometimes women in their 60’s (when we were in our late 30’s/early 40’s) would see him, make a beeline to talk to him and touch him, and then after only moments outright whisper something in his ear that implies she’s DTF if he is. I asked him a bit more about this, and he said that women like that get lucky with that strategy once in awhile (not with him) so they are bold and have nothing to lose by going for it. He said it had been happening to him since he was about 19 by women of all ages, but that the over 60 crowd was always there, even then. He said he had to just learn to accept that he has an effect on some very bold women, and to not be a weird guy because of it. Just accept it as part of his life but don’t make it a big deal.

Some women are extremely lusty. I am one of them. I have learned to act like an adult. But my body will apparently never actually stop wanting to behave with free abandon and clutch onto big thick biceps and use him for a jungle gym.

I understand that to a woman who doesn’t feel this way, it sounds so tacky, immature, unladylike, etc. And you are right. But my body feels what it feels. It is not some attempt to flatter men or get them to flatter me. I honestly enjoy feeling lust. It’s a rush like nothing else.

When my ex and I were married, we were extremely locked down in blissful monogamy. We did not touch strangers ever, we did not go out to bars without each other, we did not drive up our lust by focusing on other people’s bodies. We focused entirely on each other only, and our lust for each other got very honed in and practiced. We had everything we needed in each other. It was wonderful and we both got more and more beautiful to each other over the years.

I’m just offering another perspective. Not speaking for “women”.


----------



## ConanHub

Blondilocks said:


> Nicely defined biceps are sexy but don't necessarily yell "touch me". However; biceps like those sported by Dwayne Johnson and the young Arnie are a turnoff. Too much of a good thing as they are intimidating.
> 
> Now; if Dwayne ever finds himself needing a new line of work, he can always teach strippers how to twirl their pecs. I was in awe watching Journey 2. Too bad he didn't go all cheese and put tassels on the nipples.
> 
> Conan, I believe I've already told you to stop letting docs and miscellaneous others cop a feel off of you. If you can't avoid by putting space between the two of you then you can certainly put them in their place after the act. Besides, you may have been able to wrangle a discount on the pics.:grin2:


You and FW are actually two of the female posters that clued me into this possibly being inappropriate.

Life happens and I didn't think about it again until it happened yesterday.

So I asked the ladies their POV and it was pretty unanimous.

Mrs. C and I talked and have protocol in place.

I'll give an update on how it worked if it happens again.

It's not like I can dodge it BTW. I'm interacting normally like anyone else and my bicep suddenly gets a quick squeeze.

I can't jerk away because it might be a harmless touch which is how a lot of people communicate.

Mrs. C said I should ask them straight up "Did you just squeeze my bicep?" I think it will work well.


----------



## ConanHub

@Faithful Wife

I did have a form fitting shirt on yesterday but my wife bought it for me and she really enjoys me wearing it for her.

I originally didn't like it but she enjoyed me wearing it so much that I got use to it.

I don't generally wear tight clothes unless at the gym and not always there either or if it is seriously hot weather.

I also can't quite hide my torso without wearing a muumuu and that would probably get some unwanted attention as well!


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> You're off a lot more than you are on.
> 
> You are the only person in my history on TAM that I have considered blocking so that could be a feather in your hat.
> 
> Try to stay on topic and feed the hamsters running around in your head so they stop distracting you.:wink2:



Come on, you are a big boy (with one big biceps), you can take it on the chin, like a real man. It’s for your own good 
And btw the hamsters are not in my brain, they are up my 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> Thank you for the input. We actually did talk last night because I wanted to establish some boundaries.



Who are you establishing boundaries with: your wife or the bicep squeezers? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

inmyprime said:


> Come on, you are a big boy (with one big biceps), you can take it on the chin, like a real man. It’s for your own good
> And btw the hamsters are not in my brain, they are up my
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely can take it and you occasionally have a good question as well as being funny.

You also have a shady mean streak and have been shrewishly cruel to some very nice people here, including women.

I have a very low, about zero, tolerance for boorish behavior towards ladies.

That is why I considered it.

Keep growing.


----------



## ConanHub

inmyprime said:


> Who are you establishing boundaries with: your wife or the bicep squeezers?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sneaky squeezers.

I'm going to ask the next one directly "Did you just squeeze my bicep?"


----------



## Cynthia

ConanHub said:


> Mrs. C said I should ask them straight up "Did you just squeeze my bicep?" I think it will work well.


This is a good response. I think it's good that you spoke to your wife about this and got her input. I was a bit concerned to begin with that you hadn't brought it up to her. The fact that she had a weird feeling reinforces my view that the photographer had inappropriate intentions.


----------



## Faithful Wife

ConanHub said:


> The sneaky squeezers.
> 
> I'm going to ask the next one directly "Did you just squeeze my bicep?"


That’s perfect. If I touched a man’s arm and then he asked me that, and if I really wasn’t trying to flirt, I would immediately apologize. If I was trying to flirt, I’d make that clear (and possibly get shot down, as in if it was a married man and I was unaware). It wouldn’t be a problem either way, it would be good clear communication.


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> That’s perfect. If I touched a man’s arm and then he asked me that, and if I really wasn’t trying to flirt, I would immediately apologize. If I was trying to flirt, I’d make that clear (and possibly get shot down, as in if it was a married man and I was unaware). It wouldn’t be a problem either way, it would be good clear communication.


Yup. I was quite impressed with Mrs. C coming up with this one.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> I definitely can take it and you occasionally have a good question as well as being funny.
> 
> 
> 
> You also have a shady mean streak and have been shrewishly cruel to some very nice people here, including women.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very low, about zero, tolerance for boorish behavior towards ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I considered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep growing.



You worry too much. Nor do you have the full picture. Some of the ladies you are so keen to protect for some reason can and will rip both of us to pieces, if it needs be. I don’t know how you haven’t noticed it yet yourself. I’m not sure they need your protection. But I’m sure the brownie points are duly noted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

inmyprime said:


> You worry too much. Nor do you have the full picture. Some of the ladies you are so keen to protect for some reason can and will rip both of us to pieces, if it needs be. I don’t know how you haven’t noticed it yet yourself. I’m not sure they need your protection. But I’m sure the brownie points are duly noted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are missing it.

They don't need any protecting on an anonymous forum but some have my support.

As to ripping me apart? I have thick skin and I don't mind spirited discussion with women.

My wife laid my finger open to the bone within the first year of dating, I probably had it coming, though I gave a spanking for doing that much damage when she was pissed. It left a pretty little scar that I love to this day.

We have obviously grown past that sort of thing but I am not lying when I have stated I grew up rough.

I didn't break up with my then girlfriend for slicing me and I'm certainly not that put out about women ripping into me on a forum. I still like them fine and I still appreciate them.


My grandmother is the only woman who ever slapped my face. I didn't stop loving her one ounce, I definitely had it coming and I respect her for it to this day.

Women and their claws don't bother me. Sometimes, I even deserve it.

What does bother me is keeping company, even anonymous forum company, with guys who take cheap shots, especially at women.

That's just me. I don't give a **** about brownie points. If I did, I wouldn't have a pretty scar on my finger or invisible claw marks from pissed off internet females.

I piss off women sometimes and they do the same to me and I wouldn't change a thing. They are good as they are and so am I.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> You and FW are actually two of the female posters that clued me into this possibly being inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> Life happens and I didn't think about it again until it happened yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> So I asked the ladies their POV and it was pretty unanimous.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C and I talked and have protocol in place.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give an update on how it worked if it happens again.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like I can dodge it BTW. I'm interacting normally like anyone else and my bicep suddenly gets a quick squeeze.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't jerk away because it might be a harmless touch which is how a lot of people communicate.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C said I should ask them straight up "Did you just squeeze my bicep?" I think it will work well.



Do you now have the same protocol in place for all the body parts, or just the bicep? 

This has never really been an issue; whenever I was touched or squeezed by random women, I usually quietly observed it and simply didn’t give the reaction they expected (like laugh or respond playfully). This would be subtle enough as to not to offend them but at the same time, it would make them self conscious enough not to continue. The other thing sometimes happened in situations: when a woman would lean on me, place her head on my shoulder or try place her hand/arm on etc. In those situations, I would slowly move away. 

The basic point is: if you are aware it is inappropriate yourself (and I’m not sure how anyone with any experience cannot be, I mean for real, but ok, let’s do the benefit of the doubt thing), then you can always find a way how to respond without offending them yet being clear what the boundary is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

inmyprime said:


> Do you now have the same protocol in place for all the body parts, or just the bicep?
> 
> This has never really been an issue; whenever I was touched or squeezed by random women, I usually quietly observed it and simply didn’t give the reaction they expected (like laugh or respond playfully). This would be subtle enough as to not to offend them but at the same time, it would make them self conscious enough not to continue. The other thing sometimes happened in situations: when a woman would lean on me, place her head on my shoulder or try place her hand/arm on etc. In those situations, I would slowly move away.
> 
> The basic point is: if you are aware it is inappropriate yourself (and I’m not sure how anyone with any experience cannot be, I mean for real, but ok, let’s do the benefit of the doubt thing), then you can always find a way how to respond without offending them yet being clear what the boundary is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lay off the sarcasm. I really didn't consider it at all and have always ignored it until recently.

Since it has been determined by the ladies of TAM and Mrs. C that it is at least inappropriate, I will employ my wife's tactic. I think it is a good idea.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> You are missing it.
> 
> They don't need any protecting on an anonymous forum but some have my support.
> 
> As to ripping me apart? I have thick skin and I don't mind spirited discussion with women.
> 
> My wife laid my finger open to the bone within the first year of dating, I probably had it coming, though I gave a spanking for doing that much damage when she was pissed. It left a pretty little scar that I love to this day.
> 
> We have obviously grown past that sort of thing but I am not lying when I have stated I grew up rough.
> 
> I didn't break up with my then girlfriend for slicing me and I'm certainly not that put out about women ripping into me on a forum. I still like them fine and I still appreciate them.
> 
> 
> My grandmother is the only woman who ever slapped my face. I didn't stop loving her one ounce, I definitely had it coming and I respect her for it to this day.
> 
> Women and their claws don't bother me. Sometimes, I even deserve it.
> 
> What does bother me is keeping company, even anonymous forum company, with guys who take cheap shots, especially at women.
> 
> That's just me. I don't give a **** about brownie points. If I did, I wouldn't have a pretty scar on my finger or invisible claw marks from pissed off internet females.
> 
> I piss off women sometimes and they do the same to me and I wouldn't change a thing. They are good as they are and so am I.



Yes, that’s all commendable and stuff, but again: why do you feel they need your support or protection? You don’t feel they can look perfectly well after themselves?

You seem like a nice guy, with all the good intentions and instincts. I think you were lucky you have never met women who know how to hurt a guy properly (and I don’t mean physically, because physical pain is nothing compared to some of the psychological damage that can be inflicted in a relationship. And yes, some men are very much capable of doing it too).

I haven’t really either, thankfully, but I have observed (and read) plenty of it around me. That said, I do believe humans have goodness in them in the first instance. But sometimes **** happens in life and affects them a certain way none of us can imagine properly.

Anyway, peace to you and your (irresistible) biceps  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

ConanHub said:


> Based on the ladies of TAM and their input, I will talk with Mrs. C about this and see what she thinks and feels.


 Soooo much unnecessary drama.

I think muscles are sometimes looked at as a curiosity, so to speak. Years ago I was in a nightclub with my girlfriends when word started circulating that Lou Ferrigno, the "Hulk," was in the club. And he was! I'm a sucker for muscles so at one point when he was leaning against the wall chatting with some people, I walked up and asked if I could feel his muscles. I'm petite - only 5' tall and 106 pounds, so he made a muscle for me and had me hold onto his arm and he lifted me off the ground up and down, effortlessly like I was a 4 year old kid. LOL. Oh man. 

I think sometimes women just see muscles as a thing of awe, something to admire because we know it takes a lot of work to get them. But honestly, my intentions weren't sexual at ALL when I asked to feel his muscles.


----------



## Andy1001

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Soooo much unnecessary drama.
> 
> I think muscles are sometimes looked at as a curiosity, so to speak. Years ago I was in a nightclub with my girlfriends when word started circulating that Lou Ferrigno, the "Hulk," was in the club. And he was! I'm a sucker for muscles so at one point when he was leaning against the wall chatting with some people, I walked up and asked if I could feel his muscles. I'm petite - only 5' tall and 106 pounds, so he made a muscle for me and had me hold onto his arm and he lifted me off the ground up and down, effortlessly like I was a 4 year old kid. LOL. Oh man.
> 
> I think sometimes women just see muscles as a thing of awe, something to admire because we know it takes a lot of work to get them. But honestly, my intentions weren't sexual at ALL when I asked to feel his muscles.


We believe you for sure..............🙄


----------



## 269370

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'm petite - only 5' tall and 106 pounds, so he made a muscle for me.



He ‘made’ a muscle for you?  Like out of a balloon?
That ride must have been quite memorable then if you still remember it so well 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

Will ask my wife to make a tight butt for me later. Purely for scientific purposes, in a non sexual manner of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynthia

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Soooo much unnecessary drama.
> 
> I think muscles are sometimes looked at as a curiosity, so to speak. Years ago I was in a nightclub with my girlfriends when word started circulating that Lou Ferrigno, the "Hulk," was in the club. And he was! I'm a sucker for muscles so at one point when he was leaning against the wall chatting with some people, I walked up and asked if I could feel his muscles. I'm petite - only 5' tall and 106 pounds, so he made a muscle for me and had me hold onto his arm and he lifted me off the ground up and down, effortlessly like I was a 4 year old kid. LOL. Oh man.
> 
> I think sometimes women just see muscles as a thing of awe, something to admire because we know it takes a lot of work to get them. But honestly, my intentions weren't sexual at ALL when I asked to feel his muscles.


I believe you. You asked and you weren't creepy about it. Conanhub is talking about women who don't ask and it sounds to me like they are not fascinated in the way you are describing, but they are "copping a feel."


----------



## Rubix Cubed

ConanHub said:


> I am not making anything out of it but, if it is a sexy thing, should you guard them like your behind or is it not a big deal?
> 
> I'm just curious. I never thought much about it and have been touched a lot on my arms and chest.


 @ConanHub ,
You have no idea how easy you have it with all the muscles and stuff. I am CONSTANTLY having to smack the hands of women away from my Buddha belly. They ALL wanna rub it. Some crazy **** about good luck or something but we know what they are really after, don't we? Just be happy you're not cursed with such rubbability, like me.


----------



## ConanHub

Rubix Cubed said:


> @ConanHub ,
> You have no idea how easy you have it with all the muscles and stuff. I am CONSTANTLY having to smack the hands of women away from my Buddha belly. They ALL wanna rub it. Some crazy **** about good luck or something but we know what they are really after, don't we? Just be happy you're not cursed with such rubbability, like me.


:laugh:

After how good I'm eating this season, you might have competition!:wink2:


----------



## ConanHub

Rubix Cubed said:


> @ConanHub ,
> You have no idea how easy you have it with all the muscles and stuff. I am CONSTANTLY having to smack the hands of women away from my Buddha belly. They ALL wanna rub it. Some crazy **** about good luck or something but we know what they are really after, don't we? Just be happy you're not cursed with such rubbability, like me.


P.S. You have my condolences for being rubbed by so many Buddhist babes!:grin2:


----------



## MattMatt

ConanHub said:


> So Mrs. Conan and I just went to a professional photographer to get Christmas card pictures for everyone this year.
> 
> The photographer was very talented and fun to work with. She did a great job of posing us and got us better results than what we expected.
> 
> When we were done, I changed (we were playing dress up) first and then Mrs. C. While Mrs. Conan changed, I was talking with the photographer and going over the pictures to make selections. At one point, she gave my right bicep a squeeze.
> 
> I have had this happen before but didn't think anything about it. Reading TAM, it has occurred to me this might be a sexy touch or the bicep might be considered sexy by ladies.
> 
> She didn't do it until my wife was changing and didn't repeat it.
> 
> Are biceps sexy ladies?
> 
> I am not making anything out of it but, if it is a sexy thing, should you guard them like your behind or is it not a big deal?
> 
> I'm just curious. I never thought much about it and have been touched a lot on my arms and chest.


As a man, I find some biceps to be *very* sexy:-


----------



## Red Sonja

inmyprime said:


> Any touching by another person is inappropriate, whether it’s biceps, legs, prostate or balls (unless they are a real doctor, not a dressed up one). You need ladies to tell you this?
> Ignorance is not an excuse.


My personal trainer (a male with awesome biceps BTW) touches me all the time during our workouts. It's not sexual; we work on the development of very specific muscles and it's his job to make sure my form is correct and that I am activating the correct muscle.


----------



## Red Sonja

Rubix Cubed said:


> @ConanHub ,
> You have no idea how easy you have it with all the muscles and stuff. I am CONSTANTLY having to smack the hands of women away from my Buddha belly. They ALL wanna rub it. Some crazy **** about good luck or something but we know what they are really after, don't we? Just be happy you're not cursed with such rubbability, like me.


I can sympathize ... for some reason complete strangers like to touch my hair, some ask, some don't and it drives me nuts. Not that I get nasty about it, after all it's just hair, but it is strange to me.


----------



## Violet28

Defined biceps, not like body-builder biceps, are sexy as **** to me. Strong arms and hands....walking tall with your shoulders back and straight....sigh. Now the squeezing is inappropriate by the 'professional'. But having to guard your arms is hardly fair.


----------



## CatholicDad

inmyprime said:


> Diana7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree that touching a mans biceps is sexual necessarily, but it's certainly very inappropriate, especially if done by so called 'professionals'. I would never dream of touching a man in that way, or any way, unless he was my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> conan, I think that secretly you like it, just as you like the fact that some women here may say that muscly biceps are attractive. I honestly think that you are quite insecure, otherwise why keep posting things like this? You seem to be seeking affirmation and reassurance, plus sort of boasting that women apparently keep touching you. I sort of have my doubts about the extent of this. I know some very good looking men who don't have women constantly touching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t mean to harp on Conan in particular (because many seem to do this or similar), but it’s a bit like CatholicDad posting on one thread how looking at nude actresses on the screen is such a heresy yet on another thread asks actual/real women if they find men’s balls sexy.
> I mean if people are honest why they are doing it, it’s fine, but...
> 
> Having said that: I always wanted to have a big biceps naturally too so I would probably give it a squeeze too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So IMP, you think you can take a pot shot at me when I'm not looking, huh?

I asked a legitimate question about testicles because I wanted to understand how women think, especially my wife.

Your consumption and defense of pornography is something completely different, because as I've described the latter involves you stroking yourself lol.

I'll add for the sake of avoiding a thread jack: I've dropped 15 pounds this year and now veins are starting to pop on both biceps.... I'd be good with a lady squeezing them as long as she wasn't creepy about it 😀.


----------



## Diana7

I guess we are all attracted by different things. Muscles do nothing for me. In fact a man who spends ages at the gym on his own looks and form is a totally turn off. I guess I am far more attracted by the sort of man he is, his character and his integrity and values. A man who has to spend countless hours at the gym lifting weights in order to have large muscles, would come across as too self absorbed and self centered, and many men do this purely to get female attention. To me this would show that he is insecure and in need of female affirmation to feel good about himself. This can be dangerous in the wrong circumstances. I like a man who is naturally secure and isn't bothered what others think of him, and some humility is also appealing to me as well. 

Conan, I am definitely not saying you are like this, maybe that is your natural build, but its true of many men as I ma sure you know. 

I also just don't get why some people think its ok to just go round touching a strangers body. Its not ok at all.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

duplicate


----------



## Rubix Cubed

ConanHub said:


> P.S. You have my condolences for being rubbed by so many Buddhist babes!:grin2:


 Man, It's every kind of woman not just buddhist babes. All sizes makes and models. I feel so used. There must be something to the luck thing though, a few have won the lotto, but they didn't share with the lucky belly.


----------



## Red Sonja

Diana7 said:


> I guess we are all attracted by different things. Muscles do nothing for me. In fact a man who spends ages at the gym on his own looks and form is a totally turn off. I guess I am far more attracted by the sort of man he is, his character and his integrity and values. A *man who has to spend countless hours at the gym lifting weights in order to have large muscles, would come across as too self absorbed and self centered, and many men do this purely to get female attention. To me this would show that he is insecure and in need of female affirmation to feel good about himself.* This can be dangerous in the wrong circumstances. I like a man who is naturally secure and isn't bothered what others think of him, and some humility is also appealing to me as well.


Perhaps some do it for this reason, however many do it to maintain strength for jobs (e.g. personal trainer) or a sport/hobby (e.g. rock climbers).

For example: I cannot train (and wrangle) 100+ pound working dogs and rescue frightened dogs without muscles and good balance ... it's what I do so I had better maintain my muscle strength.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Conan, want a cookie for your bicep? Yea, chicks dig muscles, thats a big reason why men bust their ass in a gym. You already know this though don't you?


----------



## MAJDEATH

I would have told the lady "if you think my bicep is big..."


----------



## 269370

CatholicDad said:


> So IMP, you think you can take a pot shot at me when I'm not looking, huh?



No, I know you are (secretely) looking 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

..


----------



## Blondilocks

Red Sonja said:


> I can sympathize ... for some reason complete strangers like to touch my hair, some ask, some don't and it drives me nuts. Not that I get nasty about it, after all it's just hair, but it is strange to me.


Women of my Mom's generation were very protective of their hair-dos. One could risk losing a hand if they dared to touch 'the do'. Think of John Travolta's reaction to his dad in Saturday Night Fever.

You must have really thick, lustrous hair for people to want to touch it. Still, it's inappropriate to make such a personal gesture.


----------



## Blondilocks

inmyprime said:


> Interesting. I on the other hand couldn’t do my job if my muscles were too big. It’s fine for them to be timed though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can always get a bigger keyboard to accommodate those overly developed digits.:wink2:


----------



## SunCMars

Blondilocks said:


> You can always get a bigger keyboard to accommodate those overly developed digits.:wink2:


You see this in concert pianists.
......................................................................................

I have been pounding my keyboard for quite a spell....

My fingers yet remain lean and tireless. Not muscle bound nor clumsy.

Then again, any form of dyslexia certainly shows up in my typing.

After a few cups of brewed coffee, I cannot type for crap. 
The letters keep getting typed out of place.

My brain works faster than my fingers.

Or, vice-versa.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Not trying to thread jack, but I assume @ConanHub is a big guy like me. Honestly for me I do get quite a few random touches from females but honestly that doesn't bother me. Although sometimes in bar settings ladies go way way too far. But for me its the dudes constantly touching me that drives me absolutely nuts. When you're a large man you will get strangers coming up to you slapping you on the back real hard saying "whats up big guy", they'll also stand there and knead your arm and or shoulder muscles like they are dough. Then sometimes they do the weird creepy quasi upper back neck massage thing when you are facing forward. You won't even know who is touching you until you hear, "Dude you must work out". Good grief....I will never understand why men do stuff like this to each other. Especially to strangers!!! #ReformedHubbyToo


----------



## Blondilocks

ReformedHubby said:


> Not trying to thread jack, but I assume @ConanHub is a big guy like me. Honestly for me I do get quite a few random touches from females but honestly that doesn't bother me. Although sometimes in bar settings ladies go way way too far. But for me its the dudes constantly touching me that drives me absolutely nuts. When you're a large man you will get strangers coming up to you slapping you on the back real hard saying "whats up big guy", they'll also stand there and knead your arm and or shoulder muscles like they are dough. Then sometimes they do the weird creepy quasi upper back neck massage thing when you are facing forward. You won't even know who is touching you until you hear, "Dude you must work out". Good grief....I will never understand why men do stuff like this to each other. Especially to strangers!!! #ReformedHubbyToo


With the guys, I suspect it is a combination of reflected glory and the halo effect. By being personal with you, people may think you're friends and well, since you work out, they must too. Also, by acting all friendly, they think they are ensuring your good will so you don't pound their ass.

My brother was 6'4" but still maintained his military bearing and not many guys would get up close with him.

My cardiologist has a female nurse who could do the WWW smackdown. I wouldn't dream of touching her - she scares me.


----------



## Blondilocks

SunCMars said:


> You see this in concert pianists.
> ......................................................................................
> 
> I have been pounding my keyboard for quite a spell....
> 
> *My fingers yet remain lean and tireless. Not muscle bound nor clumsy.
> *
> Then again, any form of dyslexia certainly shows up in my typing.
> 
> After a few cups of brewed coffee, I cannot type for crap.
> The letters keep getting typed out of place.
> 
> My brain works faster than my fingers.
> 
> Or, vice-versa.


That's because you don't go for 'the burn'. You type a paragraph and then take a nap. And, if you remember, you get back to it in a day or so.>


----------



## Faithful Wife

Blondilocks said:


> With the guys, I suspect it is a combination of reflected glory and the halo effect. By being personal with you, people may think you're friends and well, since you work out, they must too. Also, by acting all friendly, they think they are ensuring your good will so you don't pound their ass.
> 
> My brother was 6'4" but still maintained his military bearing and not many guys would get up close with him.
> 
> My cardiologist has a female nurse who could do the WWW smackdown. I wouldn't dream of touching her - she scares me.


 @ReformedHubby has this great vibe. I’m sure everyone wants to touch him and only half of them do. 

It is interesting to see men interact with each other and when they sometimes touch each other. My ex h is a big guy and if he’s got his personal boundaries on, it is like an electric fence around him and no one comes near him. But if he’s in a jovial mood (which is most of the time) people are drawn to him and I’ve seen lots of guys do the clap on the back “how you doin, man” thing RH describes. And I’ve even seen them grab each other’s biceps and talk about “what are you doing lately, have you bulked up?” Sometimes this is similar to a girlfriend saying the same type of thing, “what is different, have you lost weight?” (though touching is less common).

I also like when they shake hands but put their left hand on the other guys arm or shoulder or bicep at the same time. This is a warm gesture usually, and is sweet when you see it.

I also like seeing European guys kiss each other on the cheek or lips. It’s just so silly that we decide this or that custom is right or wrong or weird. Just for the simple fact that men normally would not kiss each other unless they are gay, makes me enjoy seeing men who are definitely not gay yet have no heebie jeebies just because of a sweet gesture between friends.


----------



## Blondilocks

It's different with friends. Strangers really have no business putting their hands on you unless it's to shove you out of the way of a semi.


----------



## ConanHub

ReformedHubby said:


> Not trying to thread jack, but I assume @ConanHub is a big guy like me. Honestly for me I do get quite a few random touches from females but honestly that doesn't bother me. Although sometimes in bar settings ladies go way way too far. But for me its the dudes constantly touching me that drives me absolutely nuts. When you're a large man you will get strangers coming up to you slapping you on the back real hard saying "whats up big guy", they'll also stand there and knead your arm and or shoulder muscles like they are dough. Then sometimes they do the weird creepy quasi upper back neck massage thing when you are facing forward. You won't even know who is touching you until you hear, "Dude you must work out". Good grief....I will never understand why men do stuff like this to each other. Especially to strangers!!! #ReformedHubbyToo


I developed a "I will kill you." attitude that works pretty well for keeping people at a distance. I got really tired of the guys you are talking about.

That is some weird stuff and I had forgotten about it until you mentioned it.


----------



## aine

ConanHub said:


> So Mrs. Conan and I just went to a professional photographer to get Christmas card pictures for everyone this year.
> 
> The photographer was very talented and fun to work with. She did a great job of posing us and got us better results than what we expected.
> 
> When we were done, I changed (we were playing dress up) first and then Mrs. C. While Mrs. Conan changed, I was talking with the photographer and going over the pictures to make selections. At one point, she gave my right bicep a squeeze.
> 
> I have had this happen before but didn't think anything about it. Reading TAM, it has occurred to me this might be a sexy touch or the bicep might be considered sexy by ladies.
> 
> She didn't do it until my wife was changing and didn't repeat it.
> 
> Are biceps sexy ladies?
> 
> I am not making anything out of it but, if it is a sexy thing, should you guard them like your behind or is it not a big deal?
> 
> I'm just curious. I never thought much about it and have been touched a lot on my arms and chest.


Generally yes, very sexy unless they are on a short man who has bulked up too much. Those I wouldn’t find sexy, but strong male arms are very sexy 😀


----------



## ReformedHubby

ConanHub said:


> I developed a "I will kill you." attitude that works pretty well for keeping people at a distance. I got really tired of the guys you are talking about.
> 
> That is some weird stuff and I had forgotten about it until you mentioned it.


I see, I think I agree with you and @faithfulwife. The vibe a person puts out probably does make a difference. My vibe is happy...like 24/7. So people do think its ok I also think people aren't even thinking about it most of the time when they just reach out and touch you. Kind of like pregnant women that have random strangers just walk up and touch their bellies. I have never understood this either. Keep your hands to yourselves people!!!


----------



## lucy999

ConanHub said:


> Are biceps sexy ladies?


**** yes!!!! They are delicious!!! I lovingly refer to them as roasts. USDA certified beef baby.

However-if I were your wife and I saw the photographer do that to you, my earrings would've come off.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

inmyprime said:


> He ‘made’ a muscle for you?  Like out of a balloon?
> That ride must have been quite memorable then if you still remember it so well


Oh, it was. His arm was like hanging from a tree branch, I swear!!! :wink2:
I don't live in NYC or LA where a 'star' would show up, but I think he had family or a friend in the area and was checking out the local yokels. There's no other reason on earth why he would have been there that night. But I got lucky. :laugh:


----------



## lucy999

Red Sonja said:


> I can sympathize ... for some reason complete strangers like to touch my hair, some ask, some don't and it drives me nuts. Not that I get nasty about it, after all it's just hair, but it is strange to me.


Sorry for t/j but is your hair super curly? A woman in my workout class has gorgeous super curly hair. It's so beautiful. I have stick straight hair. I weirdly worked up the courage to ask if I could touch it. She laughed and said yes. We are now best friends.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

Biceps (or any other male body part) aren't sexy in themselves. It's the combination of the physical and the mental/personality that does it for me. I don't want to reach out and touch some random guy's biceps (well, maybe in middle school I did, but not anymore). 

Having said that, it has been more or less the only body type of men that I date, but the whole picture has to be there.

My most recent ex - someone I came to know 3+ years ago - had the best body of any guy I can think of. Well, except for maybe the one before him.

There has to be more than that, though.

I have a history of total strangers (men) walking up to me and asking me out if I'm wearing shorts. (Legs best quality of mine). I went out with a few of them and quickly learned that men who are only attracted to me for physical attributes are usually arrogant and shallow. Maybe not all, but the ones I encountered. 

At this point I am old enough that looks are not the most important thing that attracts me to someone. All of that fades.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Biceps are probably THE sexiest part of a man! I have a very hard time keeping hands off sometimes! (but I do, LOL) That photographer was WAYYYYY out of line with ConanHub! Tacky.


----------



## ConanHub

lucy999 said:


> **** yes!!!! They are delicious!!! I lovingly refer to them as roasts. USDA certified beef baby.
> 
> However-if I were your wife and I saw the photographer do that to you, my earrings would've come off.


The earrings comment made me smile and I will probably be smiling all day thinking about it!:grin2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

On the double standard thing; it has always been a personal experience and acceptance thing to me, early on, that certain women will reach out and touch, there is a double standard. 

And it's better not to make waves, just try to avoid "repeats" without saying anything. 

But that's just my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## SunCMars

Blondilocks said:


> That's because you don't go for 'the burn'. You type a paragraph and then take a nap. And, if you remember, you get back to it in a day or so.>


God, are you mean! :smile2:

Some of us have chores to do even though we are retired.

I will not type all day. I can but choose not to.
.....................................................................................

I am busy at the moment fighting a war.

Yes, with the forest that surrounds me.

They are sending salvos and salvos of dive bombing leaves.

I kill them all then the next day a million more come to take their place.

I will win...

In the spring.

In the spring when new dive bombers grow green wings.
A time whereby they hold tight to the loving arms and branches of their Momma.

In the fall Momma casts off her colorful, some dirty looking children. 
She leaves me to chew them up, to rake clean their backs, to return them back to their earthly sender.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> On the double standard thing; it has always been a personal experience and acceptance thing to me, early on, that certain women will reach out and touch, there is a double standard.
> 
> And it's better not to make waves, just try to avoid "repeats" without saying anything.
> 
> But that's just my opinion. YMMV.


Ha, ha...I certainly wasn't going to bring it up, but yes there is a double standard. I think it is fair to say that me going up to a woman and doing or saying some of things that have been done to me could land me in jail. The bottom line is there are women that feel its perfectly ok to touch you wherever, put their lips on you, and also say whatever they want to you. Mainly because most men just don't make a big deal of it or really care. I am not sure why this is. Maybe its because when they do it its not threatening? Its not like any woman could over power me and force me to do something I didn't want to do. But in general I don't really care about double standards. I think men benefit more from them than women do. Its just important to be aware.


----------



## happyhusband0005

ConanHub said:


> No I haven't and I will explain.
> 
> I grew up getting far worse than my bicep squeezed.
> 
> Getting touched on my shoulders or biceps has never triggered any warning in me whatsoever.
> 
> I only became aware recently that it might be sexual.
> 
> I have been similarly touched more times than I can remember, at least 3x by female doctors during exams, regularly during basic socialization and often in professional settings.
> 
> I simply didn't know it was sexual and that is the main reason for this thread.
> 
> I have received enough input from you ladies to consider that I might be getting touched inappropriately and now I need to figure out how to deal with it now and in the future.
> 
> Based on the ladies of TAM and their input, I will talk with Mrs. C about this and see what she thinks and feels.


I use to get this a lot when I was body building, though I never felt it was sexual really. Sometimes it probably was but I just never considered it that way. It became kind of a normal thing so maybe it was just the way I was perceiving it. If there was a sexy vibe happening that would be a different story but a muscle touch out of the blue with no sexual context is more odd than sexual. 

I think a situation like this depends on context and how it is received. If there is no intention or interest on the part of the guy being touched I think it kind of negates any sexuality. Maybe I'm being kind of hypocritical though because I would probably think differently if it was a guy touching a woman. 

I'd chalk it up to being odd more than sexual.


----------



## SunCMars

The only ladies who i would allow to touch my big arm muscles would by my little grand daughters.

Only to them are they large!!

My arms are 'somewhat' muscular from using then in working, not in working out. 
Then again, I was a push-up and pull-up fanatic when young.

My legs are still muscular from running.

Funny how it all goes away from disuse.

At one time my own children called me Popeye!

Ka, Ka, Ka.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

SunCMars said:


> The only ladies who i would allow to touch my big arm muscles would by my little grand daughters.
> 
> Only to them are they large!!
> 
> My arms are 'somewhat' muscular from using then in working, not in working out.
> Then again, I was a push-up and pull-up fanatic when young.
> 
> My legs are still muscular from running.
> 
> Funny how it all goes away from disuse.
> 
> At one time my own children called me Popeye!
> 
> Ka, Ka, Ka.


You're still running six miles at a time. I am sure are you muscular and fit....

I ran late last week and am going to do it again tonight. Two or three times a week seems to do the trick as far as keeping in shape.

Think I'm going to start back up with the weights (not heavy weights; just light strength training/toning). New data has been coming out saying that it can increase lifespan significantly.


----------



## SunCMars

Hope Shimmers said:


> You're still running six miles at a time. I am sure are you muscular and fit....
> 
> I ran late last week and am going to do it again tonight. Two or three times a week seems to do the trick as far as keeping in shape.
> 
> Think I'm going to start back up with the weights (not heavy weights; just light strength training/toning). *New data has been coming out saying that it can increase lifespan significantly*.


On increasing the lifespan.....

From the weights or the running, or both?

I am tired of waiting.

Not to get old, to get young!


----------



## 269370

ReformedHubby said:


> I think men benefit more from them than women do.



In the present time? How so? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelais

Sexy? Not all by themselves. But if they come with a whole package, perhaps.

If a man's biceps were exposed, and they were not too big, but bigger than normal, and defined, I would definitely notice. However, whether or not my husband was present, i would not touch them!

I met out investment guy for the first time. He looked rather chubby in his suit. Later my husband told me that he was a body builder. IMO, big muscles are not that attractive and they make a man look fat when he is wearing a suit. Jeans and a t-shirt might make him look better.


----------



## FeministInPink

I'm late to the convo, but I agree with the bulk of women here who say that biceps are sexy. I myself usually don't go for such guys because I myself am on the plump side, and assume guys who are cut wouldn't be into a woman with my physique, but they are yummy to look at.

But I would never squeeze a guy's arm like that. That was weird. Glad Mrs Conan was chill about it.

ETA: But too many muscles is also a turnoff, as some ladies here have already said.


----------



## snerg

ConanHub said:


> Are biceps sexy ladies?


No. Silly. They are muscles.

Not sexy ladies!


----------



## ConanHub

snerg said:


> No. Silly. They are muscles.
> 
> Not sexy ladies!


I have been slain, fairly, by the punctuation assassin!!!:grin2:


----------



## ConanHub

FeministInPink said:


> I'm late to the convo, but I agree with the bulk of women here who say that biceps are sexy. I myself usually don't go for such guys because I myself am on the plump side, and assume guys who are cut wouldn't be into a woman with my physique, but they are yummy to look at.
> 
> But I would never squeeze a guy's arm like that. That was weird. Glad Mrs Conan was chill about it.
> 
> ETA: But too many muscles is also a turnoff, as some ladies here have already said.


You are an awesome female! Don't doubt it!

Mrs. Conan and I learned how to talk about this stuff a long time ago.

We have both had attention that either could be classified as just harmless and we are good with it or also the more dangerous to relationships kind that we need to address.

Regardless, we always talk to each other about it.


----------



## 269370

I wouldn’t be able to justify the time & energy expended on ‘bulking up’, getting a big biceps, unless it was naturally big. But I guess you have to be a very big guy to begin with and then you are likely to become overweight easily. For some reason, all the bodybuilders who stopped spending many hours at a gym remained big yet the toning has gone very quickly.

To stay in shape, this means many hours at the gym, resting hours, special diets which means cutting out time that could be spent more productively elsewhere. I think staying fit (cardio, toned etc) has important and verifiable health benefits but beyond that, as a guy, I don’t see what the pay off is: being touched and getting compliments is not something that I ever needed. There’s an element of vanity I never really understood or got into. But it’s great if it’s what others want to do. If their wives and random strangers like it, why not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurentium

inmyprime said:


> I always wanted to have *a* big biceps naturally too





inmyprime said:


> I wouldn’t be able to justify the time & energy expended on ‘bulking up’, getting *a* big biceps


I just wanted to acknowledge the grammatically correct "a" in front of singular biceps. You may not have swole arms but check out the big frontal lobes on Inmyprime!


----------



## 269370

Laurentium said:


> I just wanted to acknowledge the grammatically correct "a" in front of singular biceps. You may not have swole arms but check out the big frontal lobes on Inmyprime!


haha  It's an odd word. The plural of biceps seems to be bicipites in Latin sleeping but I think people tend to use biceps as both plural as well as singular word. One big biceps would suffice for me (with no work involved). Let's not get too greedy


----------



## Blondilocks

This thread is at that awkward point where the party is over but there is that one last guest who just doesn't know when to go home. The host is in his pjs and making comments about having to get up early and still the guest doesn't take the hint.


----------



## Andy1001

inmyprime said:


> Laurentium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to acknowledge the grammatically correct "a" in front of singular biceps. You may not have swole arms but check out the big frontal lobes on Inmyprime!
> 
> 
> 
> haha <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a> It's an odd word. The plural of biceps seems to be bicipites in Latin (<a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/sleeping.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Sleeping" ></a>) but I think people tend to use biceps as both plural as well as singular word. One big biceps would suffice for me (with no work involved). Let's not get too greedy <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>
Click to expand...

I told you this before. 
You need to get out more.


----------



## BigDigg

Honest question for clarification - when talking biceps are we only talking about the larger 'egg' muscle on the inside of the arm? Or is this generically referring to the whole upper arm inclusive of triceps?

I ask for selfish reasons...I hammer my triceps and shoulders in my standard routine and generally ignore my biceps (partly because of a forearm injury/strain). Also I don't see as much functional strength benefit or need for a huge bicep so just seems like a less important muscle to target. Consequently my arms and shoulders are nice and large and very toned (tricep is ~2/3rds of the total muscle volume?), whereas my biceps are....just OK. I guess I don't really care that much so long as the wife loves them but am I missing out? I'm not above just a bit of vanity and love when the mrs. makes comments...


----------



## Faithful Wife

BigDigg said:


> Honest question for clarification - when talking biceps are we only talking about the larger 'egg' muscle on the inside of the arm? Or is this generically referring to the whole upper arm inclusive of triceps?
> 
> I ask for selfish reasons...I hammer my triceps and shoulders in my standard routine and generally ignore my biceps (partly because of a forearm injury/strain). Also I don't see as much functional strength benefit or need for a huge bicep so just seems like a less important muscle to target. Consequently my arms and shoulders are nice and large and very toned (tricep is ~2/3rds of the total muscle volume?), whereas my biceps are....just OK. I guess I don't really care that much so long as the wife loves them but am I missing out? I'm not above just a bit of vanity and love when the mrs. makes comments...


For me, the bubbly bicep is just a bonus, but it’s such a nice bonus that I would say yes, bulk those balloons up!!

When I’m in a relationship, I’m always wishing for more bubble, but I understand it’s something that takes a time commitment so if a guy doesn’t feel like expending that time I get that.

But on the other hand, if they knew just how much I was affected by biceps, they might have considered it an even trade.

If there was a way I could just put in some regular exercise and that would magically give me the sexiest body part on my guys personal list, I would totally do it. If they only knew just how much I love those bubbles.

But that was not anything I pushed. If a guy didn’t start doing some extra arm work when I asked for it, I just gave up on it. Again I’m not going to hound someone to put in the work.

However, I always lost a little respect for them too, because I knew I was willing to work harder on my sexy than they were.


----------



## 2&out

Double edge sword. They seem to bring out the more extremes in people. Ladies either love them or despise the guy that has them making an automatic character judgment. Men respect you for them while watching you closely for any ill intentions or assume your after their lady and/or want to fight you. Finding shirts that fit right/comfortably can be a ***** to find. Common to hide them with over sized clothing to be comfortable and not draw attention. 

Not sure if for shorter stature men same, but if six four there isn't much in-between territory. Age and activity/career fixes.


----------



## happyhusband0005

ConanHub said:


> I developed a "I will kill you." attitude that works pretty well for keeping people at a distance. I got really tired of the guys you are talking about.
> 
> That is some weird stuff and I had forgotten about it until you mentioned it.


Ha ha, at least you guys aren't clueless dummies like me. Back when I was seriously body building (20 years ago) I joined a gym near my new apartment. I found it very strange that guys would come up to me and touch me almost daily. It was 6 months before I figured out that the gyms members were primarily gay men. The one bonus was that most of the cities bouncers worked out there so at least I got to cut the lines at clubs. Embarrassing cluelessness but funny now.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Blondilocks said:


> This thread is at that awkward point where the party is over but there is that one last guest who just doesn't know when to go home. The host is in his pjs and making comments about having to get up early and still the guest doesn't take the hint.


Right, so when it comes to talking about my favorite male body parts, y’all can come over to my place for an after hours party. :x

Speaking of fave body parts...thighs, gentlemen. Thick, juicy man thighs make me weak in the knees. 

.....sigh....oops, sorry I’m a terrible hostess. Who needs their glass filled?


----------



## Faithful Wife

happyhusband0005 said:


> Ha ha, at least you guys aren't clueless dummies like me. Back when I was seriously body building (20 years ago) I joined a gym near my new apartment. I found it very strange that guys would come up to me and touch me almost daily. It was 6 months before I figured out that the gyms members were primarily gay men. The one bonus was that most of the cities bouncers worked out there so at least I got to cut the lines at clubs. Embarrassing cluelessness but funny now.


Straight guys touch other guys all the time. There are not very many gay guys as a percentage of the population, so unless you are at a gay gym, chances are 90% of guys anywhere you go are straight.

As I’ve been the wife or date or girlfriend of several muscly guys, I can attest to the constant touching of my man was mostly by other straight men and wasn’t at the gym.


----------



## 269370

Blondilocks said:


> This thread is at that awkward point where the party is over but there is that one last guest who just doesn't know when to go home. The host is in his pjs and making comments about having to get up early and still the guest doesn't take the hint.




But....the invitation said it was a sleep over party!     
I already got into my pyjamas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort

Faithful Wife said:


> Right, so when it comes to talking about my favorite male body parts, y’all can come over to my place for an after hours party. :x
> 
> Speaking of fave body parts...thighs, gentlemen. Thick, juicy man thighs make me weak in the knees.
> 
> .....sigh....oops, sorry I’m a terrible hostess. Who needs their glass filled?


Do you have Moscato?

I like some nice broad shoulders :grin2:


----------



## FeministInPink

lifeistooshort said:


> Do you have Moscato?
> 
> I like some nice broad shoulders :grin2:


Broad shoulders, mmmm.

I like "manly" hands. That's definitely a thing for me.


----------



## FeministInPink

ConanHub said:


> You are an awesome female! Don't doubt it!
> 
> Mrs. Conan and I learned how to talk about this stuff a long time ago.
> 
> We have both had attention that either could be classified as just harmless and we are good with it or also the more dangerous to relationships kind that we need to address.
> 
> Regardless, we always talk to each other about it.


Thanks  

I don't doubt my awesomeness, but I'm also aware that my physique isn't attractive to everyone.


----------



## Faithful Wife

@lifeistooshort. @FeministInPink

:toast:

I only have giant beer steins the size of our heads, and the rules are whatever you’re drinking, you gotta fill a whole stein with it!

Tell me more about shoulders and fingers.....>

Actually come to think about it, there’s not really a male body part I don’t like. I mean on some guys maybe this or that part wasn’t as sexy as others. But on a sexy all over guy (my opinion of sexy) I like everything from his head to his toes. 

Mmmmmmmmm mmmmman parts.


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> @lifeistooshort. @FeministInPink
> 
> :toast:
> 
> I only have giant beer steins the size of our heads, and the rules are whatever you’re drinking, you gotta fill a whole stein with it!
> 
> Tell me more about shoulders and fingers.....>
> 
> Actually come to think about it, there’s not really a male body part I don’t like. I mean on some guys maybe this or that part wasn’t as sexy as others. But on a sexy all over guy (my opinion of sexy) I like everything from his head to his toes.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm mmmmman parts.


:laugh:

You are having too much fun! Keep up the good work!:wink2:


----------



## ReformedHubby

I guess this thread proves there are multiple categories where size matters. Any man who reads this thread is going to make today "arm" day at the gym. 

Also, I'll have a bourbon on the rocks.


----------



## Spirit

For me it seems unprofessional and inappropriate. My man has muscles too; he's an eye candy. He doesn't like to be touched by strangers. It's not fair for the wife when her hubby was flirting with another woman.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

Spirit said:


> For me it seems unprofessional and inappropriate. My man has muscles too; he's an eye candy. He doesn't like to be touched by strangers. It's not fair for the wife when her hubby was flirting with another woman.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure she was flirting with me. I certainly wasn't with her.

She just quickly reached and squeezed my arm.


----------



## Spirit

ConanHub said:


> I'm not sure she was flirting with me. I certainly wasn't with her.
> 
> 
> 
> She just quickly reached and squeezed my arm.


Athletic looking guys always get unwanted attention. What pisses me off is that other women hit on already taken men so easily.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

Spirit said:


> ConanHub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure she was flirting with me. I certainly wasn't with her.
> 
> 
> 
> She just quickly reached and squeezed my arm.
> 
> 
> 
> Athletic looking guys always get unwanted attention. What pisses me off is that other women hit on already taken men so easily.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

We can’t help it, they are just drawn that way.


----------



## Spirit

Faithful Wife said:


> We can’t help it, they are just drawn that way.


Tell me about it. My SO has the same issues. 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------

